# 3D background help!



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok so I've got 2 layers of cement on my background and woke up today to find I have small stress like cracks in a couple of spots and I was wondering if that is normal. Should I just start over with a new background or keep adding cement.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

i would say just keep glazing it the crack will fill in


----------



## Furcifer (Aug 31, 2003)

Whatever you use as material ( cemEnt,drylok,grout) 2 layers is not enough.
You need to paint 5-6 layers , first layers better be thick.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

It can also mean that your background is drying too quickly, make sure you spray it with water every few minutes to avoid that.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Furcifer said:


> Whatever you use as material ( cemEnt,drylok,grout) 2 layers is not enough.
> You need to paint 5-6 layers , first layers better be thick.


Yeah I know 2 layers is not enough I was asking this because I did not want it to fall of after other layers are put on and then in the tank. I put 2 more thick layers on and it looks great. Thanks for the input.



mightyevil said:


> It can also mean that your background is drying too quickly, make sure you spray it with water every few minutes to avoid that.


That's what I thought also just needed some reassurance. Thank you!

Here is what it looks like now just need to add some color!


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Click on the pic to see a full shot. I dont know why it posted like that.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

If you like it
that is all that matters


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

1 layer is enough, depends how you do it, there are many ways to go about it. 
You should let it dry between 10-20 celcius, douching it with water atleast twice a day for minimum a week. That will keep your layers from cracking, and strengthen the structure


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

by the way, did you glue the bg to the glass already??? What are you planning to paint with??? You gone shove unprotected concrete into the water???


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The background looks very nice! When I made my cement backgrounds, I kept them covered with plastic and misted them every few hours to keep them damp during the curing process.

Are you going to be adding color directly to the cement?

123vb123, it is very common in the U.S./Canada to use cement to make a DIY background and not apply a protective coating to it. We do have to reduce the high pH by using multiple soakings and flushing of the finished background to accomplish this before it is considered safe for aquatic life.


----------



## Wspchef2001 (Mar 6, 2012)

I will be adding at least one more layer with the color I think or should I just let nature take its course by growing alga on it? 
Thanks for the compliments! Great to see at least a couple people like it.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Wspchef2001 said:


> I will be adding at least one more layer with the color I think or should I just let nature take its course by growing alga on it?
> Thanks for the compliments! Great to see at least a couple people like it.


Up to you, it's your background. It will be tough to get a brush in and paint some of the crevices but it can be done. Looks good so far.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

air brush it


----------

